# Agenda T-Shirt Fashion Tradeshow - September 8-9, 2006 San Diego, CA



## Rodney

*THE AGENDA TRADE SHOW*

_is a forum for the most inspired in the streetwear and action sports industries to unite. Lines speak for themselves and buyers are not intimidated by the usual overwhelming tradeshow experience. From the garage-run lines on the verge of explosion, to the well-established elite, Agenda caters to the needs of buyers and brands that exist on a higher level of design and aesthetic. With a strong emphasis in style, art, music and culture, the Agenda experience is as much a lesson as it a tool._​
AGENDA is pleased to announce the 7th installment of our San Diego event. We’re dedicated to making our twentieth trade show worldwide, our finest yet.

*WHERE:*

The San Diego Concourse
202 C Street, San Diego, CA 92101 (Map It!)


*BRANDS ATTENDING:*


_Alpha Industries, Arbor, Artful Dodger, Beautiful Decay Tees, Dissizit, Dragonfly, Gallaz, Generic Youth, hello minor, Levis Shoes, Mishka NYC, Owl Movement, Palis, Paul Frank, Reason Brand, Reebok, To Die For, Ubiquity, DCMA Collective, Mighty Healthy, 10DEEP, Adidas, Andy Warhol Museum, Arkive, Atticus Clothing, Blood is the New Black, Brown Sound, CARDBOARD ROBOT, CR8TIVE RECREATION, CRYIN TIGER, Drifter, English Laundry, Fender, FiveFour, Fourstar, Fourth World, FreeGums, Freshjive, Fuct, Fyasko, Goodie Two Sleeves, GRN Apple Tree, Imaginary Foundation, Jeepney, LOW, MacBeth, Monarchy, OBEY Clothing, PF-Flyers, RIV, RVCA, RZST, Scifen, Shalom, Strand Mfg., TheSeventhLetter, Upper Playground, Z-Boy, Z-Brand, and many more!_


*REGISTRATION AND MORE INFO:*

*For registration details and more information on the show, please visit the AgendaShow.com website!​*


----------

